
Rent a Raspberry Pi 3 on a native IPv6-only network - mfincham
https://www.mythic-beasts.com/order/rpi
======
bootload
Mythic Beasts ran raspberrypi.org for a while on the RPi3 [0] and also host
the RPi site. The price is pretty competitive (AUD96.40) compared to Czech [1]
and Au hosting. [2] It's not only cost that would tempt me, it's the ISPs
specialist knowledge of RPi.

Reference

[0] [https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-little-computer-that-
co...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-little-computer-that-could/)

[1] [https://raspberry-hosting.com/en/order](https://raspberry-
hosting.com/en/order)

[2] [https://www.micron21.com/services/cloud-infrastructure-
servi...](https://www.micron21.com/services/cloud-infrastructure-
services/datacentre-solutions/raspberry-pi/)

------
remy_luisant
The part that I like the best about this one is that it gives you 1TB of
transfer. Why? Overkill, no?

I think you'd still be better off going with Digital Ocean or something
comparable. Probably performs about the same for a lower price.

~~~
mfincham
Digital Ocean don't rent out Raspberry Pi or provide IPv6-only connectivity,
so it's quite a different kettle of fish

~~~
remy_luisant
True, DO has no Pis. Why does it have to be a Pi, though? With the 1TB of
bandwidth and the focus on IPv6, I'd think it would be geared towards
networking, so that makes the machine irrelevant.

DO does, rent out decent machines that have IPv6 connections. At that point
you can just turn off the IPv4 interface. Done.

~~~
mfincham
To address your 2nd point: as far as I know, Digital Ocean's IPv6 doesn't
provide the things you'd need to run an IPv6-only server (e.g. there is no
NAT64 or DNS64 gateway, no v4-to-v6 proxy for letting the v4 Internet reach
your server).

And sure, if you just want a little bit of computing power and literally don't
care where from, you might as well get a VM from somewhere like Digital Ocean
instead of a Pi from Mythic Beasts, but that is beside the point. This is an
offer to rent a Pi on an IPv6-only network, which nobody else is doing.

